# Ice Fishing Lures



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you had to buy some "new" lures for this year, what would you buy?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Buckshot Rattle spoons
Genz Worms
Fat Boys
The new Rapala Jiggin Shads
Varmint Spoons
Gem N Eye spoons


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

same as holmsvc plus some chubby darters


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Chubby darters? I think that is called a wife.


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

I use Halies for perch.....awsome!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

chubby darters.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats a Halie ??


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I have never used any chubby daters. Do most of you guys do well with them?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I meant darters.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Depends on what you are targeting

Pan Fish/Crappies

Shrimpo's
Ratsos
Rat finky

Walleye

Angle eye Jr
Go Devil Glow spoones
Jigging Raps
Glow Demons

Just to name a few..


----------

